# Ausgabe eines Result Set



## ramzymamzy (16. März 2005)

Hi Leute,
mal ne ganz dumm Frage: Wie kann ich ein ResultSet ausgeben?
Ich will es in der Main am besten mit System.out machen aber kriege dann nur  "oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleResultSetImpl@7e0cd1f5 " zurück! Wieso? wie kann ich richtig ausgeben?


----------



## ramzymamzy (16. März 2005)

Also ich habe diese Methode in meiner Klasse Result! Ich will das System.out:
" System.out.println("Ausgabe des Farbcodes: " + s);" in einer JSP Seite ausgeben! d.h. nicht auf Console sondern in der seite! wie kann ich das machen?

public ResultSet getResultSet(Connection theConnection){	

	  ResultSet rs = null;

	  try {


          // Create a result set containing all data from my_table
          Statement stmt = theConnection.createStatement();
          rs = stmt.executeQuery("SELECT FABCODE, FABTEXT FROM FABRIKAT");

          // Fetch each row from the result set
            while (rs.next()) {
               // Get the data from the row using the column index
               // String s = rs.getString(1);    
               // Get the data from the row using the column name
               String s = rs.getString("FABCODE");
               String r = rs.getString("FABTEXT");
               System.out.println("Ausgabe des Farbcodes: " + s);
               System.out.println("Ausgabe des Farbtextes: " +r);
            }
    	  } 
    	    catch (SQLException e) {
   	  }
	return rs;	
	}


----------

